# State Borders



## GeTiNsHuTuP (Nov 25, 2020)

Moving up to the Queensland / New South Wales border area. Is it possible to drive and work on both sides of the border? I contacted Uber and they were not very clear. Car is registered in nsw currently and likely to have residence in nsw but wanted to get trip to and from Gold Coast airport area


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Maybe post below in the Australia section mate


Post moved for you


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

NSW rego can drop in QLD but not pick up. App stops at the border.

QLD rego can do both QLD and NSW. 

South of the border is infested with QLD tissue boxers.

Good luck with it mate - unless you own your own car and house fuggettit - pretty sure there's a chicken factory up around here somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## GeTiNsHuTuP (Nov 25, 2020)

Boofhead said:


> NSW rego can drop in QLD but not pick up. App stops at the border.
> 
> QLD rego can do both QLD and NSW.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that weird how qld may be able to do both appreciate the info


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

GeTiNsHuTuP said:


> Thanks for that weird how qld may be able to do both appreciate the info


its to do with CTP, Qld drivers have special CTP category, pay approx $3 TO $5 Hundred dollars extra per year in their rego, NSW drivers collect CTP from Riders, so this means NSW cant do in Qld because not covered, whilst qld can in NSW because customer pays


----------



## GeTiNsHuTuP (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for the clarity it makes sense



Sleepo said:


> its to do with CTP, Qld drivers have special CTP category, pay approx $3 TO $5 Hundred dollars extra per year in their rego, NSW drivers collect CTP from Riders, so this means NSW cant do in Qld because not covered, whilst qld can in NSW because customer pays


Thanks for the clarity it makes sense now.


----------

